# Accidental training



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

We headed up to the mountains for our anniversary, and the power got knocked out in a storm. DW is learning what to w/o t.v. And to do it by lamplight! Great opportunity to justify more lamp oil for my "useless" lamps!


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Mother Nature is a great teacher. 
Whereabouts did y'all go? My wife and I are headed a little north of Cleveland next Thursday morning for vacation. 

Tim


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Mother Nature is like that ... lol

When the time comes those "useless" lamps ... come in handy.:2thumb:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

kyhoti said:


> We headed up to the mountains for our anniversary, and the power got knocked out in a storm. DW is learning what to w/o t.v. And to do it by lamplight! Great opportunity to justify more lamp oil for my "useless" lamps!


If I was in seclusion with my S.O. for an anniversary, I would say "I do my BEST work in the DARK, baaaybeee!" :lolsmash:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> If I was in seclusion with my S.O. for an anniversary, I would say "I do my BEST work in the DARK, baaaybeee!" :lolsmash:


:tmi:

Blob ... Family show!!!! lol


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

TimB said:


> Mother Nature is a great teacher.
> Whereabouts did y'all go? My wife and I are headed a little north of Cleveland next Thursday morning for vacation.
> 
> Tim


Helen? Unicoi? Met my DH 44 years ago when we were at Truett-McConnell. We have a small place right outside of Helen. Small World.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Helen, GA*

I love going to Helen, GA....especially for Oktoberfest!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Davo45 said:


> I love going to Helen, GA....especially for Oktoberfest!


You have to stop at Smitty's(....Smith's Soda Shop), right outside of Cleveland on the Cleveland Hwy (kinda behind Ingels grocery). Hamburger, slaw dog and fries!!! Good price too.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

We were in Blue Ridge. This gets better. Last night some yahoos started range practice on the mountain, and she asked to make sure I had MY weapons ready  Then today she asked about solar and the cost of getting a propane tank. Got the chance to tell her about propane appliances and wiring panels into the house etc. When the power went out, I immediately filled up some pots with water; she asked why I was being "retarded". 20 minutes later, when the water stopped working, I got to explain about electric well pumps; she was greatful to have the water! It's coming along


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Blue Ridge isn't too far from where we'll be.  We're just in the foothills. 



Dixie said:


> Helen? Unicoi? Met my DH 44 years ago when we were at Truett-McConnell. We have a small place right outside of Helen. Small World.


Actually it's about halfway in between Helen and Cleveland- Mountain Lakes on 75Alt . And I took my wife on her very first camping trip to Vogel State Park almost 31 years ago. :2thumb: We were members at Yonah Mountain Campground from '89 to '07, then joined Mountain Lakes.
Smitty's looks closed, is it still open? A couple of our favorite places to eat are Deer Lodge outside Hiawassee and N. Georgia BBQ in Helen. :beercheer:

Tim


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

TimB said:


> Actually it's about halfway in between Helen and Cleveland- Mountain Lakes on 75Alt . And I took my wife on her very first camping trip to Vogel State Park almost 31 years ago. :2thumb: We were members at Yonah Mountain Campground from '89 to '07, then joined Mountain Lakes.
> Smitty's looks closed, is it still open? A couple of our favorite places to eat are Deer Lodge outside Hiawassee and N. Georgia BBQ in Helen. :beercheer:
> 
> This is beginning to sound like old home week! We are off of Alt 75! ...... guess we had better take this to a PM, kinda off the subject here.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

"Accidental" prepping experience is always the best, and stays in one's mind the longest.

If the power goes out for a few hours, no problem. LED lamps give light while I practice guitar


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

My folks just bought a place nearby to where we stayed, so I hope to be going up there to check out the situation (we've already scoped out the neighborhood, so to speak). It's already "country" decor based on photos I've seen, so adding a few oil lamps and a "decorative" 12 gauge over the fireplace should be easy. The tricky part will be convincing my dad to let me have a corner of his shop for "camping gear" because we're out of room at our house. The cabin has a couple of working wood fireplaces, so heat/cooking is covered, it has propane tanks, so stove cooking/hot water is covered, there's a spring-fed creek nearby, so water is covered, now to get a small solar pump set up to pressurize the water from the cistern and we're alot closer to a BOL. In all reality, I think that's why he bought the place, even if he would never voice that opinion. I just need to nudge him in the right direction!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

TimB said:


> Mother Nature is a great teacher.
> Whereabouts did y'all go? My wife and I are headed a little north of Cleveland next Thursday morning for vacation.
> 
> Tim


A little north of Cleveland?:scratch must be Lake Erie.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

kyhoti said:


> My folks just bought a place nearby to where we stayed, so I hope to be going up there to check out the situation (we've already scoped out the neighborhood, so to speak). It's already "country" decor based on photos I've seen, so adding a few oil lamps and a "decorative" 12 gauge over the fireplace should be easy. The tricky part will be convincing my dad to let me have a corner of his shop for "camping gear" because we're out of room at our house. The cabin has a couple of working wood fireplaces, so heat/cooking is covered, it has propane tanks, so stove cooking/hot water is covered, there's a spring-fed creek nearby, so water is covered, now to get a small solar pump set up to pressurize the water from the cistern and we're alot closer to a BOL. In all reality, I think that's why he bought the place, even if he would never voice that opinion. I just need to nudge him in the right direction!


Sounds like you have an excellent start on a BOL. :2thumb: I hope to find a similar place soon or some land to build a cabin on. We've already picked out a cabin plan if we do decide to build. 

sailaway, NOT that Cleveland. 

Tim


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "training" stuck!*

So we get a flyer in the mail from a local grocery chain, titled "Summer Storm Savings". Cute,right? Well, DW starts flipping through it, and scoffs. She said "I don't see candles or matches on here, and just how does canned raviolli help in a storm. If the power is out, how are most people supposed to cook? I mean, we'd be fine, with our grill and the camp stove, but really. Summer Storm? They're nuts." I was grinning from ear to ear, I hugged her and told her how proud I was that she was finally becoming a prepper. And for once, she didn't slug me! It just might be sinking in, woo-hoo!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Gotta start somehow ... maybe a grocery-flyer will be enough to wake up more people :congrat:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TimB said:


> Sounds like you have an excellent start on a BOL. :2thumb: I hope to find a similar place soon or some land to build a cabin on. We've already picked out a cabin plan if we do decide to build.
> 
> sailaway, NOT that Cleveland.
> 
> Tim


 We bought our bus in Cleveland Ga..


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

At least she's thinking along the right lines. :congrat: As far as summer storms... 
We rode around a little up there keeping an eye peeled for property. A little bit north of Helen (Robertstown) on Ga. 75 was a considerable amount of storm damage. We rode over to Lake Burton at Mocassin Creek State Park and could not believe the devastation. 



Meerkat said:


> We bought our bus in Cleveland Ga..


I believe the world is truly getting smaller every day.  

Tim


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TimB said:


> At least she's thinking along the right lines. :congrat: As far as summer storms...
> We rode around a little up there keeping an eye peeled for property. A little bit north of Helen (Robertstown) on Ga. 75 was a considerable amount of storm damage. We rode over to Lake Burton at Mocassin Creek State Park and could not believe the devastation.
> 
> I believe the world is truly getting smaller every day.
> ...


 What?

Accidental training is nothing new to me,I learn how to live with another one everyday.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*I opened up our cabin on Memorial Day weekend, which just means a lot of cleaning! This time I had an epiphany! I realize that in an emergency situation I could reproduce most of our modern conveniences (for a while) but one. A washing machine! I would definitely miss a washing machine. I used a trash can to wash some of my cleaning towels and I started thinking.....I don't like this! Can you imagine washing sheets by hand? Someone on this forum sent us a link to a small countertop washing machine...glad I saved the website*


----------

